# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Résultats du concours 5 et défi de Pâques

## Emile Zoulou

Belle compétition lors de ce 5e concours idiot Canard PC. Les trois gagnants, ceux qui nous ont fait le plus marrer à la rédac, sont :

Lord Casque Noir avec "What the phoque?!" qui remporte un poste de directeur de rédaction.b0b0 gagne un jeu PC au choix.Sissi remporte un abonnement de 3 mois.Velgos remporte un tapis de souris Canard PC. 
 Qu'ils m'envoient un Message Privé afin qu'on leur file leur gain. Sauf Casque qui est à côté de moi.
 Attention, car pour le 6e concours, on joue dans la cour des grands : nous avons planqué 4 œufs de Pâques (des images, pas des vrais hein) sur le site canardplus.com, à vous de les retrouver. Un œuf est caché sur le site lui-même, un autre dans le forum Hardware-advanced, un autre dans le forum Tout ou Rien, et un dernier dans le topic de b0b0.
 Une fois trouvés, vous devrez mettre un lien vers le post contenant l'œuf dans les commentaires de cette news. Tout en sachant que tout post édité ne comptera pas. (Bah ouais, faut pas nous prendre pour des buses.)

*Mise à jour :* Vous avez été super rapides à trouver les 4 œufs. Alors bon, soyons francs: on avait prévu le coup, parce qu'on est quand même surpuissants. Pour la peine, le concours est relancé avec cette fois-ci pas moins de *16* nouveaux œufs à trouver sur TOUT le site. Pas d'indices cette fois-ci car on a vraiment envie que vous en baviez.   À la différence de la précédente version de ce concours, et ce pour ne pas léser les personnes n'ayant pas le temps en semaine de chercher, ne postez pas de suite les réponses. Une fois que vous aurez les 16 œufs, envoyez-moi un MP pour me filer le lien vers les posts ou les pages web. Un tirage *au sort* parmi les bonnes réponses  aura lieu afin de faire gagner *un jeu au choix* à trois personnes.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ha putain, me voilà au service de Casque.

----------


## Arseur

Ca s'est un concours idiot. J'aime.

----------


## C4nard

c'est tellement stupide que j'ai pas compris  :^_^: 

On est sensé chercher quoi ? une image ? un mot ?

On doit trouver les 4 ? ou seulement un ? et on doit le linker direct dans les commentaires ? du coup les autres le cherche plus ?

:grossejournée:

----------


## Arseur

> c'est tellement stupide que j'ai pas compris 
> 
> On est sensé chercher quoi ? une image ? un mot ?
> 
> On doit trouver les 4 ? ou seulement un ? et on doit le linker direct dans les commentaires ? du coup les autres le cherche plus ?
> 
> :grossejournée:


Le monsieur il a dit :



> Nous avons planqués 4 oeufs de pâques (des images pas des vrais hein)

----------


## Pen²

ça c'est du concours passionnant  ::o: 




> Et le dernier oeuf se trouve sur un site internet français ...

----------


## Johnny Boy

Si j'ai bien compris faut se taper quelque centaines de milliers de millions de pages de forum pour gagner un tapis de souris? Vous vous foutriez pas un peu de nos gueule? Juste comme ça?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Genre c'est un test pour voir qui n'a rien a foutre à part chercher dans les centaines de pages du forum ?

Au moins le phoque ne pourra rien pour Casque cette fois.

Je vais sur le topic de b0b0: 1280 pages....bon j'vais plutôt retourner sur TF2.

----------


## Rom1

C'est les résultats de quel concours? celui avec la comédie musicale de Némo ou la Patate? flemme de faire une recherche  ::o: ...

EDIT : celui sur la patate apparement  ::o:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Sauf que Casque il les a déjà trouvé.

----------


## Jeckhyl

http://www.canardpc.com/choix_pays.php5?type=3

?

Y'a un noeuf là  ::): 



Mais en fait non.

----------


## Jahwel

> Si j'ai bien compris faut se taper quelque centaines de milliers de millions de pages de forum pour gagner un tapis de souris? Vous vous foutriez pas un peu de nos gueule? Juste comme ça?


Bha tu joue pas...

----------


## b0b0

Truquay Ce Concours §

----------


## ElGato

trouvay

(comme par hasard c'est b0b0 qui gagne)
(heureusement que le concours est idiot)

----------


## rOut

> trouvay
> 
> (comme par hasard c'est b0b0 qui gagne)
> (heureusement que le concours est idiot)


T'as parcouru 20k posts pour le trouver ?  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

trouvay  :B):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

ok, il en reste encore 3, El gato a déjà trouvé "le plus facile".

----------


## rOut

> ok, il en reste encore 3, El gato a déjà trouvé "le plus facile".


Je veux bien le croire, j'ai fouillé toutes les pages du site, *j'ai même trouvé la webcam*, mais pas d'oeufs...

----------


## half

> Je veux bien le croire, j'ai fouillé toutes les pages du site, *j'ai même trouvé la webcam*, mais pas d'oeufs...


Pas toutes non  ::):

----------


## b0b0

http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...526#post911526


 :B): 

 ::ninja::

----------


## half

> http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...526#post911526


ban

----------


## b0b0

merde grillay ?  ::ninja::

----------


## rOut

Bien tenté, j'y avais pensé aussi  ::P:

----------


## b0b0

j'avais une stratégie pour trouver les oeufs facilement, mais le moteur de recherche du forum est naze §

----------


## DakuTenshi

J'ai trouvé un autre oeuf!

Dans mon avatar!

GEAY GAGNAY!

----------


## b0b0

j'ai des oeufs dans mon frigo

----------


## rOut

En plus le site rame avec tout le monde qui ouvre 100 pages en même temps. Arrêtez, il y en a qui voudraient chercher tranquillement !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> j'avais une stratégie pour trouver les oeufs facilement, mais le moteur de recherche du forum est naze §


Ouaih, si tu avais pensé au *.jpg alors tu sous estime ma puissance.

----------


## b0b0

> Ouaih, si tu avais pensé au *.jpg alors tu sous estime ma puissance.


non avant on pouvait rechercher genre imageshack et on trouvay toutes les images hebergeay sur imagesack, là j'étais sur que l'image serait uploadé sur tof canard machin, mais ça marche plus ce genre de recherche avec la nouvelle version du forum

----------


## DakuTenshi

J'ai pensé à regarder le profil de Zoulou mais ce con de site retient pas les modifications (fait chier Half! Pourrais bien faire ton boulot au moins!)

 ::cry::

----------


## Nos

On va trukay le concours: on met tous un oeuf dans chacun de nos topic !!!
http://tof.canardplus.com/show/42bee...60dbb5b70.html !!!

----------


## b0b0

Pareil, nul mais de toute façon les oeufs je sais où ils sont  :B):

----------


## half

> non avant on pouvait rechercher genre imageshack et on trouvay toutes les images hebergeay sur imagesack, là j'étais sur que l'image serait uploadé sur tof canard machin, mais ça marche plus ce genre de recherche avec la nouvelle version du forum





> J'ai pensé à regarder le profil de Zoulou mais ce con de site retient pas les modifications (fait chier Half! Pourrais bien faire ton boulot au moins!)


On a viré l'option pour les cons. Désolé...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Dis donc les guignolos, vous pensez vraiment que j'ai mis 4 fois la même image? NtNtNt...

----------


## Nos

> Dis donc les gignolos, vous pensez vraiment que j'ai mis 4 fois la même image? NtNtNt...


On fait tous des oeufs avec paint !!! comme ça ça embrouille tout le monde

----------


## DakuTenshi

> On a viré l'option pour les cons. Désolé...


Ssay foutu alors  ::cry::

----------


## b0b0

Ce concours est naze si on peut pas tricher :chercheunplanmachivélique:

----------


## element. mini

et si il s'avère que les œufs soit invisibles...

----------


## b0b0

> et si il s'avère que les œufs soit invisibles...


ctb

----------


## rOut

Il y a une certaine logique dans les posts contenant des zoeufs ou bien c'est purement aléatoire ? :mecquiepluchelestopicsunparun:

----------


## b0b0

c'est aléatoire, zoulou n'a pas de logique

----------


## Arkhaine

http://www.canardplus.com/news-24305...e_paques-.html

Y'en a 2 la.....

Ouais je sais, mais j'aurais essayé

----------


## Nos

Eh, il y en a un ici:

----------


## b0b0

> http://www.canardplus.com/news-24305...e_paques-.html
> 
> Y'en a 2 la.....
> 
> Ouais je sais, mais j'aurais essayé


déjà fait  :B):

----------


## sissi

J'ai gagnay!!!!Quoi,ha mince,troisième...Derriere b0b0...Ah c'est ca l'odeur...
: pleure:

----------


## ElGato

> T'as parcouru 20k posts pour le trouver ?


Bof, un certain instinct du Zoulou m'a fait chercher autour des pages 666 !

----------


## Tomaura

C'est pas des noeunoeufs par ici par hasard ?

http://www.canardplus.com/news-24205-.html

----------


## Nos

Et op, re 1:

----------


## Sk-flown

Encore plus debile que d'habitude ce jeux.

Rien ne m'empeche de mettre dans un post les liens que d'autres vont trouvayyy a ma place...

Oui et je rajoute qu'il y en a marre que ce soit bobo qui gagne pfff (moi aussi je veux des jeux gratos)

----------


## Norochj

Je sais pas si celui-ci compte: 

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...postcount=1764

----------


## mentasm

J'ai mis la main sur la coupable (alias "poule.jpg" dit "la pondeuse"), c'est quoi la récompense?

----------


## C4nard

j'abandonne pour l'hardware, après 3 pages de sujets en 10 minutes ça ma gaver... surtout quand je pense qu'il y en a 74.

Bonne chance à ceux qui auront le courage  :;):

----------


## Nos

> Je sais pas si celui-ci compte: 
> 
> http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...postcount=1764


Ya plein d'oeuf partout !!! De toute facon tout le monde say que c'est b0b0 qui va gagnay, cay trukay...

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'en ai trouvé un b0.

----------


## francou008

Strop dur, je pense avoir couvert presque toutes les pages de l'ancien site, mais il reste encore toute la partie "actualités" que j'ai pas faite.

----------


## Banky

pas bon je suppose

http://www.canardplus.com/news-14226...non__rien.html

----------


## Tomaura

Les oeufs de pâques ça devrait être interdit !

----------


## sissi

J'en ai trouvé deux!!!
Dans mon calbut,deux jolis œufs.Je cherche le numérique,deux secondes...

----------


## Manu

Juste pour être sûr, quand vous dites qu'il y en a un sur le site, on parle bien de canardplus.com et pas de canardpc.com hein ? 
Je sais c'est con comme question, mais je préfère pas perdre de temps sur toutes les pages de sommaires des anciens CPC.  ::ninja::

----------


## francou008

C'est un n'oeufve ça?
http://www.canardplus.com/news-14993-sdfqdsgf.html

----------


## PolluXxX

Y'en a un sur cette page.

Il ressemble à ça:


Il me paraît pas très chocolaté, mais c'est un oeuf.

----------


## z80

Déjà faite mais bon : 

http://forum.canardplus.com/member.php?u=5346

Quoiqu'il en soit, google "png" site:canardplus.com m'aura un brin distrait.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Y'en a un sur cette page.
> 
> Il ressemble à ça:
> http://threanor.free.fr/faq/o4.jpg
> 
> Il me paraît pas très chocolaté, mais c'est un oeuf.


 
niet, ils sont marrons comme du caca

----------


## El_Mariachi²

ptain c'est dur

----------


## b0b0

trouvé ! merci half qui me donne des indices sur steam :balance:

----------


## half

> C'est un n'oeufve ça?
> http://www.canardplus.com/news-14993-sdfqdsgf.html


'Tain ce qu'il traine en base... au moins cela me fait faire le ménage :D

----------


## AlphaCentori

C'est foutu..

----------


## b0b0

chui sur y'a des no life de ce genre de jeu qui vont passer leur nuit à chercher un oeuf

----------


## sissi

> chui sur y'a des no life de ce genre de jeu qui vont passer leur nuit à chercher un oeuf


Pas le temps de te répondre toi.

----------


## z80

> chui sur y'a des no life de ce genre de jeu qui vont passer leur nuit à chercher un oeuf


D'ailleurs ce serait plutôt des trop life. Au delà d'un certain degrés, faut les faire piquer.

----------


## Casque Noir

je donne un indice pour vous motiver : jaquette de jeu.

----------


## Nos

> trouvé ! merci half qui me donne des indices sur steam :balance:


Voila, il a encore trichay, c'est trukay...

----------


## bigxtra

> je donne un indice pour vous motiver : jaquette de jeu.


...en trois...*ding-ding-ding*...mocassins ?

----------


## Mauno

TROUVAY !

_FAKE_

----------


## Tim l'enchanteur

Found : http://canardplus.com/jeux-469-gene_troopers.html

----------


## Norochj

Et voila le troisieme

http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...ht=oeuf&page=2

----------


## Baryton

edit: la page du adv ou je me suis arrete en me disant que je reprendrais demain, je commence a avoir méchamment mal au poignet... (oui, le defil sur trackpad, ca devient vite genant!)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH chuis trop con!, tous les topics a l'envers depuis la page 74 jusqu'a la 43 pour rater comme ca! chuis trop nul  ::cry::

----------


## z80

Au moins une chose de positive : Le constat effectif des limites du googling, surtout se rapportant a des maj récentes que ce traine savate de moteur n'a pas encore ingérer. Et la maigreur relative de ses indexes d'images.

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...ostcount=11983

Ce serait de la fourberie....

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...ostcount=11983

Ce serait de la fourberie....

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...ostcount=11983

Ce serait de la fourberie....

----------


## El Gringo

> je donne un indice pour vous motiver : jaquette de jeu.


T'es sûr que t'es fan de myst toi ? c'est pas un indice c'est la solution...

----------


## Largeman

Tout a été trouvé alors ?  ::|:

----------


## z80

Un rédac member pour me confirmer que :

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...ostcount=11983

est bien le quatrième ?

*non*

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ce ne ressemble pas trop à un oeuf de Couly çà.

Le Couly pond des oeufs possédant de naissance un sourire débile  ::): .

----------


## z80

Je ferais valoir toutefois que n'était pas initialement mentionnée l'exclusive pérénité Coulyienne.

----------


## z80

A ce compte là : 

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...ostcount=30296

^^

----------


## half

> C'est un n'oeufve ça?
> http://www.canardplus.com/news-14993-sdfqdsgf.html


Si j'ai tous suivi il reste 1 oeuf a trouver, celui planqué dans *tout ou rien*  ::): .

----------


## samemax_

> Si j'ai tous suivi il reste 1 oeuf a trouver, celui planqué dans *tout ou rien* .


Trouvé depuis 20 min... Le temps de retrouver mon mot de passe, de me faire ban, de recréer un compte.....

http://www.canardplus.com/forums/sho...2&postcount=38

Je suis limite pire que le créateur du post en question...

----------


## Samemax

Oui, donc au passage une IP bannie (suite à un trop grand nombre d'essais de connexion infructueux) peut tout de même créer un compte ? 
Perso, ça me semble pas logique niveau sécurité, mais chui ptet bizarre...

----------


## Norochj

Donc histoire de résumer pour tout le monde voici les 4 noeufs:

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...ostcount=20467

(trouvé par ElGato)

http://canardplus.com/jeux-469-gene_troopers.html

(trouvé par Time l'enchanteur)

http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...ht=oeuf&page=2

(trouvé par Norochj)

et http://www.canardplus.com/forums/sho...2&postcount=38

(trouvé par Samemax)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hé bé, vous  n'avez pas perdu de temps.

----------


## b0b0

j'ai gagné ? :B):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il va falloir trouver autre chose pour tenir jusqu'à Paques maintenant.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je suis impressionné. Vous avez vraiment rien d'autre à foutre...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je l'ai pensé très fort...

"Moi hier soir j'ai joué à TF2 et toi ?
-j'ai parcouru 4000 pages de forum pour trouver un oeuf"

----------


## Toxic

> Il va falloir trouver autre chose pour tenir jusqu'à Paques maintenant.


Ben déjà on peut commencer par jouer à "Je suis une légende" épisode 3, il reste 30 minutes.

----------


## b0b0

Haha ce concours a duré même pas un jour

----------


## C4nard

> Haha ce concours a duré même pas un jour


C'est de ta faute t'as pas assez flooder sur ton topic  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Je suis impressionné. Vous avez vraiment rien d'autre à foutre...


mais grave quoi je pensais jeter un oeil ce week end pour chercher les oeufs mais alors là c'est râpé  ::cry::

----------


## fefe

http://www.canardplus.com/forums/sho...1&postcount=22

ok je sors, mais c'est un oeuf

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Dire qu'on a failli avoir b0b0 comme directeur de rédaction.

----------


## Pelomar

Drame à la rédaction de canard PC :
- Ils ont tout trouvé en 10 minutes, faut faire autre chose !
- Meerrrde !!!
- VENDEZ TOUT, VENDEZ TOUT
- Réunion de crise, Casque Noir arrête de sucer ce pommeau de porte !
- Tain les action de CPC sont passé de 170 à 2 dollars !!

----------


## b0b0

> Dire qu'on a failli avoir b0b0 comme directeur de rédaction.


 :B):  j'aurais fait des putains de test, t'as vu

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Non j'ai rien vu. Où ?

Sur ton blog ? T'as une jolie veste.

----------


## Guest

> Un rédac member pour me confirmer que :
> 
> http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...ostcount=11983
> 
> est bien le quatrième ?
> 
> *non*


Hahaha je savais que ça valait le coup de jouer au con  :B):

----------


## Solweig

> Je suis impressionné. Vous avez vraiment rien d'autre à foutre...


Beaucoup de gens (vive le succès et encore bravo à vous tous, si vous êtes sage je vous enverrais mon joystick hebdo n°1 d' époque pour vous prouver mon total dévouement à votre cause) qui en foutent pas beaucoup, ça engendre une progression géométrique de temps pour faire beaucoup de trucs surtout inutiles.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bon, maintenant qu'on sait que vous n'êtes pas trop mauvais, on va pouvoir mettre en place le vrai concours.

----------


## Maxwell

> Bon, maintenant qu'on sait que vous n'êtes pas trop mauvais, on va pouvoir mettre en place le vrai concours.


Le meilleur concours depuis l'invention des concours ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Bon, maintenant qu'on sait que vous n'êtes pas trop mauvais, on va pouvoir mettre en place le vrai concours.


Je l'attendais celle là je sais pas pourquoi !  ::P:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Le meilleur concours depuis l'invention des concours ?


Celui ci sera surement mis en place après pâques.

----------


## Maxwell

> Celui ci sera surement mis en place après pâques.


Woohoo !!

----------


## sissi

Une question:il reste combien de temps?

----------


## Ragondin

environ 30mn selon l'horloge parlante

----------


## Guest

> Woohoo !!
> 
> 
> http://www.lengfeld.de/minis/funnybi...0hoo%20(1).gif


T'en sais trop.

*phumb phumb*

----------


## Manu

Oh putain... Déjà tous trouvés. 
Décidément ces concours ne s'adressent pas à des gens qui ont un boulot et une copine.  ::ninja::

----------


## magnifique nom

> Oh putain... Déjà tous trouvés. 
> Décidément ces concours ne s'adressent pas à des gens qui ont un boulot et une copine.


Ha il y a des gens sur internet qui ont un boulot et une copine ?

Moi je dis que tu bluffes.

----------


## Guest

> Ha il y a des gens sur internet qui ont un boulot et une copine ?


Un quoi ? Une quoi ?

----------


## b0b0

Haha y'a encore des gens qui cherchent

----------


## GruntGrunt

Haha y'a encore des gens

----------


## Maxwell

Haha

----------


## b0b0



----------


## Jolaventur

ce concours comme les autres est cheateay jusqu'a l'os 

en effet on se demande pourquoi Casque les a tous remporté 

deux raisons s'impose à nos esprits 

un- c'est cheateay 
deux- il a couchay avec les membres du Jury et quand on voit la gueule de Lio, on se dit qu'il a bien du mérite

----------


## b0b0

Moi j'aurais pu gagner, half m'avais tout soufflay  :B):

----------


## KLeMiX

> J'en ai trouvé deux!!!
> Dans mon calbut,deux jolis œufs.Je cherche le numérique,deux secondes...


On toujours rien vue  ::|: 

Tu as perdu ton zoom surpuissant  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Par curiosité, ça représente combien de pages à fouiller pour les 16 oeufs ?

----------


## ElGato

> Par curiosité, ça représente combien de pages à fouiller pour les 16 oeufs ?


16 si t'as de la chance.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je crois que j'aurais plus de chance de gagner au loto...  ::cry::

----------


## KLeMiX

> 16 si t'as de la chance.


Sauf s'ils ont mis tous les oeufs dans le meme panier, euh topic.


Parmis les 16 y a les 4 d'avant ? ou c'est 16 nouveaux oeuf ?

----------


## Velgos

> Sauf s'ils ont mis tous les oeufs dans le meme panier, euh topic.
> 
> 
> Parmis les 16 y a les 4 d'avant ? ou c'est 16 nouveaux oeuf ?


Je crois que tu connais la réponse :/

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> pas moins de *16* nouveaux oeufs


Autoquote.

Après, envoyez par MP tous ceux que vous avez trouvé en une semaine et on verra qui qu'a la plus grosse.

----------


## Hyrius

Bonne chance.

----------


## Yoryze

Oh mon dieu, ils sont devenus fous...
Si quelqu'un les chope tous, alors là respect.

----------


## Manu

> Ha il y a des gens sur internet qui ont un boulot et une copine ?
> 
> Moi je dis que tu bluffes.


Je pense que mon absence sur les psychostats et ma fréquence de posts sur le forum parlent d'elles-même.  ::ninja::

----------


## Madval

Putain j'avais mal lu je croyais que y'avait écris "bobo gagne un PC au choix"...

Je m'étais dis : merde ils s'emmerdent pas chez canardpc putain moi à la place du gars je me gaverais.

----------


## Largeman

16 oeufs  ::o:  

Le SMIC horaire est à environ 8.5€ . Un jeu vaut environ 55€. 

Donc 55/8.5= environ 6.5. Autrement dit celui qui passera plus de 6 heures et 30 minutes à chercher les oeufs est, en plus d'être un dingue; un masochiste.

Enfin je ne prends pas en compte le plaisir, et même l'honneur de gagner un concours CPC  ::ninja:: 

En tout cas bon système pour accroître la notoriété du forum. Il va être le forum le plus visité de la planète cette semaine... 


ou pas.

----------


## Go3th

y a quand meme rien à dire, c'est cool des rédac de [news sur les] jeu vidéo qui font des concours aussi cons, messieurs, pour le peu que ca puisse compter,je m'agenouille et vous déifie carrément.
Et je bois une bonne Delirium à votre santé,il est tôt c'est vrai,mais j'ai une maladie grave, j ai le droit

----------


## half

Casque a déjà trouvé les 16  ::o:  !!

----------


## nico31

dame it !

----------


## Norochj

J'ai trouvé une demie douzaine d'oeufs. Je suis pret à une alliance par un canard pour échanger mes oeufs.
Merci de m'envoyer par MP la liste des oeufs que vous avez trouvé pour que je vous donne les miens en échange  :B):

----------


## Maxwell

Que dalle, il m'en reste plus que 2 à trouver. Mais bien tenté.

----------


## fenrhir

Dîtes, ça intéresse quelqu'un un parseur HTML et un bout de programme de reco d'image par réseau de neurone ? :-P

----------


## C4nard

hm, est-ce qu'on peut savoir combien on est censé en trouver sur le forum ?

Et si on les a pas tous, ça fait quoi ? on envoie quand même en espérant que personne les ait tous trouver ..?

----------


## bigxtra

> Casque a déjà trouvé les 16  !!


Et comme il avait pas compris que c'était exclusivement sur canardplus.com, il a cherché sur tout Internet : c'est pour ça qu'il a été aussi long à les trouver.

----------


## b0b0

Ho Le Concours Relou

----------


## Pelomar

> Casque a déjà trouvé les 16  !!


Casque il triche.

----------


## b0b0

c'est bon j'ai un wall hack eggs

----------


## Velgos

putain je suis a 14 là, mais impossible, im-po-ssible de trouver les 2 restant.
Quelqu'un a déjà trouvé les 16? Ou juste plus de 12 quoi, ça se trouve on peut faire des échanges.
 FAKE ! FAKE ! FAKE !
 FAKE ! FAKE ! FAKE !
 FAKE ! FAKE ! FAKE !

----------


## b0b0

> putain je suis a 14 là, mais impossible, im-po-ssible de trouver les 2 restant.
> Quelqu'un a déjà trouvé les 16? Ou juste plus de 12 quoi, ça se trouve on peut faire des échanges.
>  FAKE ! FAKE ! FAKE !
>  FAKE ! FAKE ! FAKE !
>  FAKE ! FAKE ! FAKE !


 ::mellow::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Oh le mytho.

----------


## Velgos

faut mieux lire stout -_-

----------


## Velgos

Hin hin hin, mon piège diabolique se referme, je commence à recevoir des MP généreux (tru3).

C'est le moment rêver de sortir mon evilmixo...

----------


## b0b0

j'ai les 16 ! MOUAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Pelomar

J'ai les 16, et j'ai pas trop bataillé.

----------


## b0b0

ENvoyez vos mp, j'ai  les 16 ais je me suis peut être trompay, donc envoyez ceux que vous avez trouver pour que je check si ça va

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Mais comment c'est possible d'avoir les 16, moi j'en ai que 9... gnihihihihi...gnihihihi... gnihihihihihi... HAW HAW HAW !

----------


## johnclaude

> Hin hin hin, mon piège diabolique se referme, je commence à recevoir des MP généreux (tru3).
> 
> C'est le moment rêver de sortir mon evilmixo... http://tof.canardplus.com/view/7c748...3-1d0b5886ef04


je sais pas d'où sort ce smiley  mais je le trouve excellent. il faut absolument l'intégrer avec les autres "officiels"

----------


## b0b0



----------


## XWolverine

En ce moment, Casque apprend qu'il a gagné en parcourant ce topic  :^_^:

----------


## Velgos

> je sais pas d'où sort ce smiley http://tof.canardplus.com/view/7c748...3-1d0b5886ef04 mais je le trouve excellent. il faut absolument l'intégrer avec les autres "officiels"


Je l'ai utilisé pour colorer mon evil post après l'avoir découvert, enfermé, enchainé au mur dans les cages des fondations du site, je vous remercierai de ne pas trop le violer et de lui donner à bouffer tous les 6 jours, à 6 heure 06.

Blague à part c'est juste un montage des yeux de  ::(:  avec le sourire de  ::):  et les oreilles de ::P:  car je n'ai aucun talent de dessinateur.

----------


## b0b0

tain ce concours est impossible j'abandonne de commencer à chercher

----------

